# Angeltörn nach Vandve 1.6.-12.06.2023. 2-3 Mitfahrer/Flieger gesucht



## jwddue (7. Oktober 2022)

> Insel Vandve 01.06.-12.06.23. Zur lokalen Info mit *Vandve Kystferie  *Googln.
> 2 voraussichtlich auch 3 Plätze offen in einer 6er-Gruppe.
> Unterkunft: Vandve Kystferie, ca. 100qm, 2DZ, 2EZ., 2 Bäder
> 2 Boote, 19Fuß 60PS, 3 Personen pro Boot.
> ...


----------



## jwddue (15. Oktober 2022)

2 Plätze sind wieder zu vergeben.


----------



## jwddue (11. November 2022)

Angebot wurde geschlossen.


----------



## Carptigers (3. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt weis ich auch, wer Wohnung 1 hat


----------

